# Anybody get "BOO'D" at their house ???



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Here.....your doorbell rings......you open the door.....nobodys there......very creepy...... look down and theres a bucket of candy that saids you've been BOO'D.....now you must go to 3 more houses and BOO them.......its pretty fun.....leave candy ring door bell and run.....we were BOO'D 4 times.....sometimes they don't even ring the door bell.....next morning theres another bucket of candy.....very cool.....they do something like this in Dec. too.....and you find booze,hot choclate,cookies and etc.,...we found 7 different baskets at our door.......of course we return the favors.....are we the only ones that do this ?? Just wondering.......its pretty fun.http://community.webtv.net/boswell7/doc0


----------



## Static Cling (Sep 25, 2006)

I was just reading about this in one of our local magazines and thought that it was such a cool idea. I may boo my neighbor this weekend but don't really know if they will get into it. There are a couple of houses in my subdivision that are really decorated for halloween and they would probably get a kick out of it.

You sound like you have some really fun people living near you.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Do you tell them who left it? I can tell you what I would do with miscellaneous candy left on my doorstep.


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

The way that it has usually been done to us is that the boo'er leaves the boo'ee something to post on their door so they make sure not to boo someone twice. Once you've been booed, you just hang the piece of paper with a ghost saying boo or whatever on it on your door so other's will know (or if you want lots of candy, you never put it on your door). 

We've been boo'ed in years past but so far this year, no booing.


----------



## Lilly (Sep 26, 2006)

OK, so tell me if this would work ...... we do a trail but it's a private haunt by invite only. When I go into town I see a couple yards all decorated up to the max and think they would love to come but feel weird stopping at strangers homes telling them about our trail. Sooooooo, what if I Boo'd them? Put some candy in whatever, with a special invitation to the trail just for them? That should work don't 'ya think?

Lil


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I was going to Boo my neighbor but instead of candy, leave a giant spider on one of her bushes (she covered it with cobwebs, but the spiders are miniscule). It was raining too much last night (still raining today), so I didn't get to do it. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Lilly - I think that is a great idea. I have done that the last few years in my building. I leave a little casket filled with candy and an invite to my party for people I want to come addressed to them outside their door. Most people are so intrigued that they show up just to see what the heck it's all about. Some of these people have no idea what halloween is...now, they contribute yearly with decorations and ghoulish dishes 



Lilly said:


> OK, so tell me if this would work ...... we do a trail but it's a private haunt by invite only. When I go into town I see a couple yards all decorated up to the max and think they would love to come but feel weird stopping at strangers homes telling them about our trail. Sooooooo, what if I Boo'd them? Put some candy in whatever, with a special invitation to the trail just for them? That should work don't 'ya think?
> 
> Lil


----------



## woody (Aug 22, 2006)

We actually call it ghosting. You ring the doorbell and take off. You hang a small ghost with some candy and a message about being ghosted and you have to ghost 3 other people. I will try to leave the message we use on the forum later.


----------



## Hockey Mask & Gleave (Oct 15, 2006)

Lol it sounds funny and fun. Over ere' in England this has never happened to me or any of my Halloweening mates (I don't think) but I might just be the one to start it off in my road xD


----------



## woody (Aug 22, 2006)

Here you go


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Didn't know it was a whole "thing". Cool! We usually do something similar at x-mas but we just pick one person (couple, household, etc.) to "get" for the holidays. We usually do a gift bag or basket with tasty, personal and fun items.

DB


----------



## chaoscat (Nov 3, 2005)

I'd be afraid that as I sat the candy down and got ready to ring the bell, I'd look up into the barrel of a shotgun.

It's all fun and games until somebody gets their eyes shot out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

The phantom ghost visited my house this year. I went out and got goodies for the people I would ghost, I let my kids do it while I hid in our driveway. I don't think the people we chose did it though, because they didn't put the ghost on thier door, and haven't seen the ghost on anyone elses door. I think it stopped with them. Too bad I think it's a fun idea! I bought little ceramic haunted houses and stuck mini tootsie pops from all the windows. You'd think the people who got them would do the same for someone else!

Oh well i hope everyone else's goes well!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

We use to do this at our old neighborhood...this one isnt as exciting. lol.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah we hung up our we've been BOO'D poster in the window.......but we still got BOO 3 more times......lol.....we loved it......we do live in a new homes family friendly neighborhood....and remember you don't have to ring the doorbell.......ours rang only once.....the rest were drop offs.


----------

